# Still having problems with fetch?



## gsdemack (Feb 19, 2013)

She loves to run after the ball but she always stops a meter or two away from me.....even if I have another ball she will usually drop it a good bit away from me.

She thinks the ball is hers. I have waited patiently for up to a half hour on a few occasions to see if she would get bored and eventually bring it but she won't; again, if I can stress she loves running to the ball 

With treats she drops the ball early as well although I'll have to start trying that again.

Thanks.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I own a dog which was just like that, frustrated me, no doubt....However, she's pretty much completely over that now at 20 months...probably has been for 6-8 months....once in a while if she makes a great snare on the tennis ball, she might take one victory lap around my garden before she returns it to me.

I'll have to give you quite the high praise for being patient..waiting a half an hour...that's out of my league.

Rewinding the tape, I know I brought the game of retrieve where my odds were better, so we played indoors in a confined area...it took awhile but she started giving it up close to me.

I also recall and this is more to your point....I read up on this attitude called "right of ownership" exhibited by dogs ( humans as well I suppose )...it was an education for me and turned the tide regarding my dog getting all possessive over certain objects....tennis balls, frisbee and sticks etc.

What I have now come to find as a benefit of this puppy behavior is the usefulness of these items ( frisbee in my case ) as a training "treat". There is a video posted by Baliff showing this type of treat being used...great video.

Anyway, I am getting ahead of the current situation..... my reading up on right of ownership by a dog opened my eyes. Body posture, where they place the items they are possessive of and how they let other dogs and humans know "this is mine" ....understanding this helped me curb the situation you are experiencing.

Wow !! waiting a half an hour....that is patience !!!


SuperG


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Dax would do the same thing. He would actually only play fetch inside but outside would chase after the ball, grab it and act like he was brining it back. He'd run past me or drop it a few feet away. About a month and a half ago, it's like switch flipped and now he'll play outside, actually shoving the ball into my hand most times. 

Try walking away instead of waiting her out. Chances are, she'll grab the ball to follow you. When she does, praise her for it. Each time she brings the ball closer, praise. I still praise Dax and tell him to bring me the ball even when he's coming to me with it and praise heavily when he gives me the ball.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Have you tried using two balls? Throwing one, and have another in your hand. Maybe then your dog will come to you. 
You could also try giving attention when she has the ball; stroking, rubbing, petting, etc. This could get her to understand that you don't want to take the ball away from her. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaythethird (Jul 1, 2013)

You need to show your dog that the object of the game is giving you the ball, not running after it. You have to make the connection of your hand on the object is when their job is done. Starts small. Retrieving dummies from your local hunting store are really good in giving enough room for your hands on the object and in their mouth. Hold on to the object, whenever she mouths it reward with however you do. Then what you want to do is move it lower to the ground and get them to pick it up a lil while you are still holding it. Any movement of the object toward you is a successful retrieve at that moment. Once that is mastered just walk and drop the object and have them give it to you. Increase distance as you master it. The object of fetch is not chasing an object it's giving the object to the master no matter if it is a 100yd retrieve or a 2 foot retrieve :-D


----------



## gsdemack (Feb 19, 2013)

SuperG said:


> I own a dog which was just like that, frustrated me, no doubt....However, she's pretty much completely over that now at 20 months...probably has been for 6-8 months....once in a while if she makes a great snare on the tennis ball, she might take one victory lap around my garden before she returns it to me.
> 
> I'll have to give you quite the high praise for being patient..waiting a half an hour...that's out of my league.
> 
> ...


Can you provide a link to the "rights of ownership" information you read? I'm only getting legal stuff about owning a dog etc. on google....

Would appreciated it - thanks.


----------

